# Where Are All the Guns and Bullets?



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I had some spare time yesterday and decided to make a trip west to my favorite gun store Fin Feather and Fur in Ashland. Its only a 45 minute drive and I decided to head out before the big storm today. When I got there I went straight up to the gun counter upstairs. I was shocked to see the glass handgun cases nearly empty. Since FFF is closed on Mondays I though they must have had one heck of a sale over the weekend. I asked one of the salesman where are all the handguns were. He said he cant get them. He said he placed an order for $600,000 last month and only received a $20,000 shipment. He said they cant get any handgun ammunition either. The place really looked pathetic, no self-defense ammo to be found and very little handgun ammo. 

I then went downstairs to the reloading section to pick up some bullets to my surprise, no bulk .45, .40 or .22 bullets. I managed to find one 1,000 round box of 230 gr .45 bullets stashed behind some junk on one of the shelves. The store clerk was surprised and asked where I found them. He said that he just cant get and bullets. Every time he orders he only gets a small amount of what he ordered. I did walk out with 1,000 .45 bullets and a media separator. 
Anyone else finding similar issues at their favorite gun store(s)??


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe that has been common everywhere since the first Tuesday in November. Everyone stocking up "just in case" they can't later.


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

I was in Progun and Dick's gun room in the Falls last month, and they had plenty of handguns and accessories. While I didn't check out any ammo, at Dick's, Progun seemed to have a good bit of ammo. 

J.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> I believe that has been common everywhere since the first Tuesday in November. Everyone stocking up "just in case" they can't later.


I agree...I still remember going into the local Dicks Sports a couple months ago and hearing a clerk trying to explain to a unhappy customer why he was out of 9MM ammo(I guess like one guy came in and got like 3000 rds) I was at a big shop here in Columbus last week and they seemed to have plenty of the Winchester white box 9MM 40 and 45 ammo, loading components are touch and go depending on what your looking for, I was on another site a couple weeks ago and a guy couldnt find 243 brass, Federal primers seemed to have dropped off the planet, I just try to pick up what I can when I can.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Its going to get tougher to get ammo and reloading supply yet.
Just wait till summer when you need groundhog ammo andall you can find is sling shot and paint balls.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Its been that way for awhile. My local small town dealer has been unbelieveably busy but still manages to get stock. If I buy ammo I getting it online, even with shipping there are still some deals out there. (deals considering todays market)


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

stonewall shooting range had plenty of both guns and ammo, the place gets real crowded on the weekends.


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

Every month I make a little time to hit about four gun stores in the Dayton area. Ohio Rapid Fire, Old English Outfitters, Vandalia Tactical, and Vandalia Range and Armory. Since late October ORF and Old English have been swamped and since mid November, barren as far as weapons and ammo. Now the masses must be moving toward the Dayton area because last time I went to Vandalia both store are running low on ammo and anything semi-auto. I wouldn't be surprised if next time I go they are cleaned out as well. Prices are also through the roof. As mentioned in a another thread I am doing a FAL build now, and the struggle to find a fair priced parts kit has been encreadable. Kits are up $100 or more online and receivers are about the same. 922(r) compliance parts are also way up. And what has happened to all the Yugo SKS's? Four years ago every gun shop on earth had 5 to 20 laying around. Now I haven't seen one for about a month! Online they are asking $250 used and $300+ unissued. I bought an unissued in 2004 for $180, what a mark up!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazing what happens when people get parinoid. Kinda reminds me of the Y2K thing. All they need now are MRE's, gallons of water and gas.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't think it's as much paranoia as capitalism at it's finest.

It all comes down to supply and demand. The price of weapons
and ammo has been on a steady rise since the war began in Iraq
and Afghanistan. (not to mention all the other conflicts world wide).

Now the latest trend is to purchase weapons that might get out 
lawed and ammo that has been rumored to do the same.

I'm sure some of you remember the beginning of the Clinton years
a Friend of mine sold a Ruger mini 14 for $1000 to his boss and a few
years later the prices were back down below $400.

I'm sure that this will pass the same as the $4 a gallon gasoline has.
(although I doubt it will ever be any cheaper than it was)


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Bonemann said:


> I don't think it's as much paranoia as capitalism at it's finest.
> 
> It all comes down to supply and demand. The price of weapons
> and ammo has been on a steady rise since the war began in Iraq
> ...


I can see that...223 stuff has been hit and miss since the wars started, I know a guy who paid $1600 for a used AR just after Clinton broke out his pen, Im guilty of it to a degree..I spent most of the month of November buying AR mags, hopefully Obama doest turn out to be as big of a enemy to gun owners as what is rumored.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Its no wonder why i cant find reasonably prices mags. I tried getting 3 after I finally completed my Ar build up which took me 2 yrs. Id still like to find a few that in the normal price range. Won't help me now thou, only have a lower. Guy wanted my upper more than me. Oh well. Im looking for other weapons now.

1-Benelli M4 w/ collapsable stock
2-Remington 700SPS .308LH
3- Silencer(Not sure for what, just want it)


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

TomC said:


> Its no wonder why i cant find reasonably prices mags. I tried getting 3 after I finally completed my Ar build up which took me 2 yrs. Id still like to find a few that in the normal price range. Won't help me now thou, only have a lower. Guy wanted my upper more than me. Oh well. Im looking for other weapons now.
> 
> 1-Benelli M4 w/ collapsable stock
> 2-Remington 700SPS .308LH
> 3- Silencer(Not sure for what, just want it)


The 700SPS shouldn't be too hard to find. It seems only semi-auto stuff is disappearing. Check ORF for a silencer, I have seen them in there. Do you need a class 3 to own one?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i knew it was too good to be true.why is it so hard for cerain people to follow plain and simle rules? 
if you want to talk politics,go find one of the umpteen politicl message boards and talk yourself hoarse.don't bring your bs here.


----------

